# Question re: French long term apartment leases



## GraceS (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi All--

I have a question about agency fees for long term apartment leases in France.

Specifically, it appears that the typical lease length in France is three years. If I rent an apartment through an agency, when/how often is the agency fee due? For example, is it due each year of the three year lease? Is it due the first year, and then again in year four if I renew the lease? Or is it just due that first time I rent the apartment, even if I renew the lease multiple times?

Thanks!


----------



## Lydi (Nov 27, 2016)

It's a one-off payment when you sign the first lease.


----------



## GraceS (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you, Lydi!


----------

